# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  ból kolan

## TomaszK

Witam. 
mam w sumie pewien problem, a mianowicie
bolą mnie kolana dosłownie mówiąc. 
mam 18 lat, zdiagnozowano u mnie Młodzieńcze idiopatyczne zapalenie stawów  bodajże w 2008r. miałem zabieg tonsillectomie, lekarze podejrzewali że w migdałkach, które były cały czas zajęte ropą, znajduje się przyczyna, ognisko zapalenia. jednak to nie to. Byłem mniej więcej 2 miesiące temu u reumatologa aby zobaczył na nie i wykonał USG. Reumatolog powiedział, że ból kolan na pewno nie jest spowodowany MZS. zalecił zażywanie Kolagenu, Glukozaminy, ogólnie "Artro Protect", ponieważ uznał że to może być problem tego rodzaju że szybko urosłem i kolana nie zdążyły się rozwinąć. zjadłem całe opakowanie Artro protect, bez skutków. zadnych. Od bardzo dawna jestem na lekach przeciwbólowych, które już prawie nie pomagają, w dawkach przekraczających zdrowy rozsądek. Kiedyś brałem lek sulfasalazyne, lek miał mnie uchronić przed zapaleniami tego rodzaju. tez zjadłem kilka opakowań (jedno liczy bodaj 50 tbl.) bez skutku. czy ktoś wie może w czym może tkwić problem? Czy mogą to być zaburzenia psychosomatyczne? proszę o radę. ból jest nieznośny.
pozdrawiam


Jeśli nie trafiłem z wyborem forum jak możecie mnie naprowadzić gdzie to dodać, bo nie widzę forum reumatologicznego

----------

